# WELL....THIS IS SPECIAL......



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2018)

I logged in, clicked on my Alerts and this popped up...






​


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 27, 2018)

I guess you have to be a member of the club in order to join the club!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2018)

Is it still doing it? I have not seen this problem.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 28, 2018)

I get that same thing once in a while. I just have to re-log in then it's good.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2018)

It's a cookie problem I think.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2018)

I told ya' Geo, the server doesn't like you.

Perhaps if you gave it some bacon as a goodwill gesture...


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2018)

i am just green with envy at how popular Geo is, look at all those alerts !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I told ya' Geo, the server doesn't like you.
> 
> Perhaps if you gave it some bacon as a goodwill gesture...


Hmmm, cookies with bacon...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Is it still doing it? I have not seen this problem.



This was a first time for that. Occasionally the forum will log me out while I'm in the middle of posting something and I'll get the same warning. I just log in again and all is good


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2018)

Do you clean your cookies in your browser?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)

And have you marked the small square "Stay log in " while logging in?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2018)

At least once a month on Firefox and Chrome but this would be the only site that I regularly visit that I see these kinds of things and I am on those as much as here


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2018)

Strange, I never have that problem on any device.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)

Same here.

Geo, do you log in, each time you come here or you use the automatic way with the Firefox or Chrome?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2018)

Strange never had any issues on my devices.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, I don't feel Special any more.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Same here. Geo, do you log in, each time you come here or you use the automatic way with the Firefox or Chrome?



On both FF and Chrome its all filled in unless I clear the cache but then again so are the other sites. I used to use the "Stay log in " function when we had a FF issue a few years back


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)

I see. It might be that's the reason. Yoou could have been logged in with the way but the "Stay Logged in " option didn't work properly and the setting could be omitted. So your time on line as logged in was limited. Then you clicked the Alerts option while your time was exceeded. This could have caused the trouble. Persoanlly , I keep the field unmarked as default. Also the one with the password. Just for security. Always I fill out these just when come to the board only.Oh.. what the forum template do you use? The blue-grey Xenith or the Artakus?




.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2018)

I use the Xenith. That day I was only logged on for about 15 seconds before the message popped up


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)

It seems the 15 seconds were enough to exceed the time limit.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 31, 2018)

fubar57
It might be an issue with the Xenith style. It is out of date.
Try using the Artakus Blue/Grey style. The Xenith will be going away with forum upgrade soon. The Artakus Blue/Grey is of a similar color pallet to Xenith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2018)

Noooo...Geo, go with the original Artakus (v2), it's the best!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yow.............swapped over to Artakus Blue/Grey and do not like, very bright. After regaining my vision, went to Artakus v2. Thanks for the reply Mr. Horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

